# Best State in the U.S. to get good Mexican food.



## etexas

OK this will probably lead to a Texas California fight.....but here goes......the Lone Star State is the best place in our country to get good Mexican. CHALLENGE!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Believe it or not the best Mexican food I've ever eaten was in Phoenix AZ. Don't remember the name of the place though.


----------



## etexas

MrMerlin777 said:


> Believe it or not the best Mexican food I've ever eaten was in Phoenix AZ. Don't remember the name of the place though.


You know I said it would be a Texas vs California thing, AZ, and NM will have something to say as well. Large Hispanic populations! Florida (some parts might weigh in as well).


----------



## VictorBravo

I follow Jesus said:


> You know I said it would be a Texas vs California thing, AZ, and NM will have something to say as well. Large Hispanic populations! Florida (some parts might weigh in as well).



Washington State, believe it or not, fits that description too. In my home town there are more genuine Mexican restaurants than old fashioned diners. Teriyaki and Thai restaurants are about as prevalent, too.

I can't prove it, but the best Mexican I ever had was in Bozeman Montana: Casa Sanchez. Authentic and fresh, the owners were restaurateurs in Mexico City before moving up there.


----------



## etexas

victorbravo said:


> Washington State, believe it or not, fits that description too. In my home town there are more genuine Mexican restaurants than old fashioned diners. Teriyaki and Thai restaurants are about as prevalent, too.
> 
> I can't prove it, but the best Mexican I ever had was in Bozeman Montana: Casa Sanchez. Authentic and fresh, the owners were restaurateurs in Mexico City before moving up there.


We have a great new place with owners from a southern city in Mexico and MAN the make this chicken soup (you heard me), that is their towns signature dish, it is tangy, has a bite to it and you can only get it when REALLY good avacados are in sliced on top at the last minute for a creamy finish! The seafood is also outstanding.


----------



## Theoretical

Here in Dallas, my favorite place is Mario and Alberto. Tell the manager I sent you and he'll make sure you get great service. Three generations of my family have been going there for the 30 years its been open.

If you want something more exotic, I recommend Cantina Laredo.


----------



## Puddleglum

victorbravo said:


> Washington State, believe it or not, fits that description too. In my home town there are more genuine Mexican restaurants than old fashioned diners. Teriyaki and Thai restaurants are about as prevalent, too.


 I just moved . . . to Renton, but it feels like little Mexico. There are four random hispanic stores (some food, some something else) in just one of the corners at the intersection where my apartment is. Let alone up and down the street. And most of them are the sort that don't even bother putting English on their signs. The one that I did go to - which was one with English translation - was good, but I've never been to Mexico, so I'm not the best judge. I do need to learn Spanish.


----------



## etexas

Theoretical said:


> Here in Dallas, my favorite place is Mario and Alberto. Tell the manager I sent you and he'll make sure you get great service. Three generations of my family have been going there for the 30 years its been open.
> 
> If you want something more exotic, I recommend Cantina Laredo.


Scott have you ever been to Javier's off Lemmon? SUPERB! Get the house Red Snapper!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Where's the poll? It would have to be a tie between Texas and California. San Antonio is particularly well known for it. You can find good restaurants in just about every State but the issue is overall density. Border States are "blessed" by having a preponderance of the Mexican population.


----------



## etexas

SemperFideles said:


> Where's the poll? It would have to be a tie between Texas and California. San Antonio is particularly well known for it. You can find good restaurants in just about every State but the issue is overall density. Border States are "blessed" by having a preponderance of the Mexican population.


I was going to do a poll.......I scrolled down under Iron Chef and did not see a poll setting! I decided to turn this into a slugfest (like the one we had over BBQ). And yes, San Antonio, the best Chile Rellenos I ever had were in a restraunt by the river walk there!


----------



## Gryphonette

I don't understand. Why would anyone challenge this? May as well challenge _gravity_, for pity's sake.

Texas. No doubt about it.


----------



## Richard King

Well Tex Mex varies from what is served in New Mexico and then the authentic Mexican dishes are different and many places in the state do the authentico.

Here is my conclusion. It is all GOOOOOOOOOD.
From the most basic taco or burrito to the really fancy mexican style fish dishes. I just can't imagine myself turning down even an old mexican food TV dinner. But for the sake of the slugfest.
I vote TEXAS.
( I think I am required to by an obscure state law )


----------



## etexas

Gryphonette said:


> I don't understand. Why would anyone challenge this? May as well challenge _gravity_, for pity's sake.
> 
> Texas. No doubt about it.


Chuckle! Gravity!


----------



## etexas

Anne actually.........I am waiting for the California PB folk to come out! We have a good number!


----------



## Theoretical

I follow Jesus said:


> Scott have you ever been to Javier's off Lemmon? SUPERB! Get the house Red Snapper!


I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Matt's Rancho Martinez in Lakewood was one of the best (their [SIZE=-1]chile rellenos topped with green sauce, raisins, and pecans[/SIZE] is _great_); probably still is good but when they moved down a few doors I didn't like the change in atmosphere. They are right next to the Lakewood theater now in too noisy a joint. A friend of mine and I used to meet for lunch at Mario and Albertos every so often until he changed jobs (now we meet once a year or so at this cheap chinese buffet place); it is not bad and a better setting; but Matt's is better food I think.


----------



## etexas

NaphtaliPress said:


> Matt's Rancho Martinez in Lakewood was one of the best (their [SIZE=-1]chile rellenos topped with green sauce, raisins, and pecans[/SIZE] is _great_); probably still is good but when they moved down a few doors I didn't like the change in atmosphere. They are right next to the Lakewood theater now in too noisy a joint. A friend of mine and I used to meet for lunch at Mario and Albertos every so often until he changed jobs (now we meet once a year or so at this cheap chinese buffet place); it is not bad and a better setting; but Matt's is better food I think.


I will add it to the list! By the way for those who opine, what say you give a vote for your state and your favorite place to eat as well! Mine is Javier's in Dallas, upscale but laid back at the same time Authentic Mexican, and for you smokers.......a cigar bar where you can get fine cigars after your great meal!


----------



## brymaes

New Mexico!

Chile (yes, that's how's it's spelled) should be green and hot, not that red stuff with all the additives (like meat and beans) that is more akin to barbecue sauce!!


----------



## ReformedDave

Nothing like good San Diego/Tijuana border food from Los Quatros Milpas in the Bario.


----------



## etexas

ReformedDave said:


> Nothing like good San Diego/Tijuana border food from Los Quatros Milpas in the Bario.


Here it is a California challenger on the issue! Whats good there?


----------



## turmeric

Let's hear it for Baja Fresh Fish Tacos! There are at least two places that serve that stuff here; it's just like I had in Rosarita, Mexico! Mmmm!


----------



## Poimen

Central Alberta wins! Oh wait, I thought this was a battle for oil king...


----------



## jsup

I'm going against the flow here: Madison, Georgia. The restaurant is called Los Olivos and only the locals know how to find it. The food was TO-DIE-FOR!!! I've had Mexican food in California on two occasions, but it tasted like something I could get anywhere. Surprisingly to some, Georgia has pile of Hispanics particularly in the northeast, Atlanta, and Augusta.

I work in a company that has at least 300 mexicans employed, so I love it when they bring tamales, enchiladas, gorditas, and etc. It makes me hungry to think about it.


----------



## etexas

jsup said:


> I'm going against the flow here: Madison, Georgia. The restaurant is called Los Olivos and only the locals know how to find it. The food was TO-DIE-FOR!!! I've had Mexican food in California on two occasions, but it tasted like something I could get anywhere. Surprisingly to some, Georgia has pile of Hispanics particularly in the northeast, Atlanta, and Augusta.
> 
> I work in a company that has at least 300 mexicans employed, so I love it when they bring tamales, enchiladas, gorditas, and etc. It makes me hungry to think about it.


I lived in Dunwoody ( a suburb of Atlanta), I was scared that I would find no good Mexican food there, you are right though there is a goodly Hispanic population and thus some good food!


----------



## sastark

Best Mexican restaurant:

Xochmilco's. Stockton, *California*.

But, nothing, and I mean, NOTHING beats homemade Mexican food in a Mexican home (whether it be in California, Texas or even... Montana???). 

This thread is making me hungry!


----------



## Scott

Gryphonette said:


> I don't understand. Why would anyone challenge this? May as well challenge _gravity_, for pity's sake.
> 
> Texas. No doubt about it.


----------



## Brian Bosse

I do work in Sonora, Mexico and have lived on the Arizona - Sonora border my whole life. It should come as no surprise that my favorite food is Sonoran Mexican. It is different than Tex-Mex, and it is different from Mexico City style food. Tucson, Arizona has some great Mexican restuarants - the best ones being the family owned restaurants. Believe it or not, Nogales, Arizona, which is a border town does not have that great a selection of Mexican restaurants. However, Nogales, Sonora, Mexico, which is the sister city to Nogales, Arizona has a plethora of great restaurants. (Would you say that I have a plethora of pinatas?) By definition, you cannot have good Mexican food in the United States outside of California, Arizona, New Mexico and Texas. 

Brian


----------



## VictorBravo

Brian Bosse said:


> By definition, you cannot have good Mexican food in the United States outside of California, Arizona, New Mexico and Texas.
> 
> Brian



Oh yeah?! I'll put up Mrs. Camerina's (from Tacoma, but originally from Cuautla) homemade tamales and enchiladas against anybody's from those sunshine states. You can't appreciate Mexican food until you've been in the grey mist for four months straight.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

Lots of great chains here in TX! Here's a partial list

Uncle Julio's--mmm mmm tasty
Mi Cocina--Great selection of salsas
Taco Diner (owned by the Mico folks, more upscale food--great tilapia tacos!)
Cantina Laredo-Creative mexican cuisine--great flavor
Abuleo's "Mexican food embassy"
Luna de Noche- Great cilantro based salsa and chips!
Mercardo Juarez-Tex-Mex, good food, fast service
Guero's-Like MJ above, but a bit better
Papasitos (Part of the Papa's chain of restaurants) really good

But the local, privately owned can be knock-your-socks-off good as well. There are a couple here in the DFW area whose names I can't pronounce, even though I try, and the "regulars" just laugh....
But whatever your pleasure, Got to have it with a good "Negra Modelo"


----------



## Brian Bosse

> Oh yeah?! I'll put up Mrs. Camerina's (from Tacoma, but originally from Cuautla) homemade tamales and enchiladas against anybody's from those sunshine states. You can't appreciate Mexican food until you've been in the grey mist for four months straight.



Do you mean _Senora_ Camerina's...? See, even in Tacoma you can't get good Mexican food.


----------



## VictorBravo

Brian Bosse said:


> Do you mean _Senora_ Camerina's...? See, even in Tacoma you can't get good Mexican food.



She's now a proud American and insists on being addressed in proper English. Huff huff. . . .


----------

